# 

## freddy9

nieaktualne

----------


## edomek

Helo
Ja pod garaż 3x5 m zrobiłem następująco. Zerwaliśmy humus, ustawiliśmy deski dookoła do poziomowania, wsypaliśmy gruz po innych pracach ( gruz z cegieł) siatka stalowa i beton z betoniarni ( 2m3) . Prace do wylania betonu 2 osoby 1 dzień. Wylewanie betonu ( bez pompy) 2 osoby 2,5 godziny. Byłoby szybciej ale za dużo betonu mieliśmy i szybko kombinowaliśmy jak go wykorzystać.
Garaż stoi już 2 lata nic nie pęka, nie kruszy się. Dobrze się zamiata.

----------


## Balto

Hej,
ja bym n.p. położył duże płytki chodnikowe [wymiar 50x50x7]. To czy garaż będzie zalewany i to jeszcze blaszany nie zależy od tego czy i jaka będzie wylewka tylko od tego jak będzie teren zdrenowany wokół, lub tego jak wysoko będzie podniesiona podłoga. Poza tym robiąc podłogę z płytek chodnikowych będziesz mógł delikatnie wypoziomować wszystko tak jak się da, czyli n.p. delikatnie obniżyć poziom płytek by środkiem szła delikatna rynna, lub bokiem gdzie będzie spływała woda... 
Formalnie poziom zamarzania wynosi ok 1,2 m w zależności od rejonu kraju.
Na garaz 4,5 x 6,5 m potrzeba 9 x 13 sztuk płytek ok 117 sztuk płytek, co przy koszcie 13,8 za sztukę oznacza wydatek 1600 z groszami. Do tego jest jeszcze jedna sprawa: każda płytka w ziemie pracuje oddzielnie, zaś taka wylewka "całościowo". Płytka nie pęknie zaś wylewka może i owszem.

----------


## daroo00

Witam,
mam może i dla niektórych banalne pytanie, no ale jednak mnie dręczy.
Z czego wykonać podstawę pod garaż blaszany? 
Garaż o wymiarach 6 x 5 metrów. Chodzi mi w zasadzie o wylanie na rogach betonowych płyt które będą go poziomowały i przytwierdzały do podłoża.
I teraz nie wiem czy zrobić samemu zaprawę - w proporcji 1:3, czy kupić jakąś gotową w workach i tylko wymieszać i zalać?
No i czy takie kwadraty 60 x 60 cm na metr do ziemi wystarczą do umocowania tego garażu? Będą w sumie ich 8, cztery na rogach i po jednym w połowie długości każdej ściany.

----------


## surgi22

Garaż na stałe czy czasowy ?

----------


## daroo00

No na jakiś dłuższy okres.

----------


## beton44

a dlaczego chcesz go "mocować"

obawy przed ew. odfrunięciem garażu wydają się mnie mocno przeszacowane....

bardziej bym się przejmował posadzką 
standardowe działanie: 
zerwać darń /trawę/ 
nasypać z 15-20 cm kamieni, zagęścić
szalunek i 20 cm betonu z gruchy

na to garaż...

dla spokoju duszy można go i przykręcić do betonu....

----------


## daroo00

No nie wiem właśnie czy mi nie "odfrunie".
Ale coś wylać i tak muszę gdyż teren nie za bardzo równy. No ale bez jakiegokolwiek zamocowania może nie być zbyt pewnie.
I dlatego zastanawiam się jak to wykonać.

No a wylanie całej betonowej podłogi raczej nie wchodzi w grę. Środek chcę wyłożyć płytami albo kostką brukową. więc teraz chodzi tylko o te "podpory" na bokach. Z czego je wykonać i jak głęboko?

----------


## romstan

Witam!
Własnie jestem w trakcie takich samych prac jak ty , wiec powiem jak ja robie!
mam garaz o wymiarach 4,5 x 8  i wykonalem 9 slupków  po bokach na glebokosc 1m i srednicy 25cm
do ktorych bedzie przymocowacy garaz, pozniej wybieram humus na 30cm i nasypuje pospólkę do do tych 30cm i 10cm nad ziemie i wylewka betonowa 20cm beton b20 z pompa! Bo bez pompy to strasznie duzo sie narobisz, a poza tym szybko wiaże ! te slupki po zewnatrz szaluje deskami na 30cm wysokosci i do srodka tak jak napisałem !

----------


## nk

Odświeżam wątek. Postawiliśmy garaż blaszany na wylewce betonowej. Garaż na pełnić swoje zadanie na dłużej, gdyż będą tam "mieszkały" różne maszyny rolnicze. 
Podpowiedzcie mi czym uszczelnić połączenie dolnego kątownika takiego garażu z w miarę równą powierzchnią betonu. Garaż będzie przykręcony szpilkami do tej wylewki. Dość często zdarza się, zwłaszcza przy silniejszych wiatrach, że kałuże wody są wpychane do środka. Powierzchnię betonową zagruntowaliśmy gruntem silikatowym, więc jest w miarę nienasiąkliwa, ale czas robi swoje, wiec chcielibyśmy ograniczyć napływ tej wody do środka. Może jakiś silikon lub kit dekarski? Poradźcie, proszę!

----------


## coachu13

Witam.
Planuje zrobił wylewka pod garaz blaszany ale z zamiarem użytkowania długoterminowego. Wymiary 10mx 6,5m.
Jaki może być tego koszt i jeśli mogę prosić o rady przy wykonywaniu ?

----------


## ZbyszekT

Koparka 500
Duża wywrotka tłucznia 2500
Zbrojenie 2000
Szalunek 1000
Beton 3000
+ Robocizna
(Zakładając, że to na samochody osobowe)

----------


## nighthawk

Witam, 
chciałem odświeżyć temat, otóż chce zrobić wylewkę pod blaszak (4x6), wylewka 4,1m x 6,1m na około 10cm beton z gruchy B15/B20 (jeszcze się zastanowię który), czym zaciągnąć? Szalunek robię z desek równiutko i czy jedną belką drewnianą 10x10 cm o długości 5m zaciągnę/wyrównam bez problemu, czy muszę rozdzielać pole na 2 części. 
Praca będzie wykonywana przez min. 2 osoby.

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Robinson74

Podepnę się pod temat. 
Jak powinien wyglądać "fundament" pod garaż typu "blaszak"? Będzie to obiekt tymczasowy - max 3 lata. 
Jednak grunt jest wysadzinowy, a głębokość przemarzania w moim regionie - 1,2m.

----------


## kulunkele

Też chciałem zapytać jak wykonać posadzkę pod garaż blaszany do powierzchni 35m2. Nie wiem jeszcze czy będzie to np. 6x5 czy 3.5x10.
Mam dostępne pręty zbrojeniowe 12mm i chciałbym zapytać czy się nadają i jak gęsto je stosować bądź jak powinno wyglądać zbrojenie pod garaż, a może w ogóle inny sposób wykonać wylewke. 
Garaż ma być na stałe.

----------

